# Good Suburbs for family living near Pyrmont, Sydney



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I will be moving to Sydney early next year. I will be working from Pyrmont. I'm looking for information on good suburbs/areas for a family living near Pyrmont. I'm ok to travel upto 30 mins by bus/train to my place of work. I have a school going kid so will be looking for a area which has some good schools. I'm looking for a 2 Bedroom apartment accomodation with rentals upto 400-450 Dollars/week. 

Appreciate any information on the same.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome!

With a 30 minute time range you have a number of options. Summer Hill, Ashfield, Croydon, Burwood, Strathfield and even Lidcombe on the western train line are all in that timeframe. Hurlstone Park is 15 minutes from Central on the Bankstown line. Brighton and Ramsgate are about 25 minutes, bus + train. Dulwich Hill and Earlwood are good leafy suburbs with mainly houses but there are patches with unit blocks. No trains though. About 15-20 minutes to Haymarket by bus in peak times.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can also consider Eastern suburbs, but going West will have better units for the price, while Eastern will have more popular areas, upmarket.


Vishy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney early next year. I will be working from Pyrmont. I'm looking for information on good suburbs/areas for a family living near Pyrmont. I'm ok to travel upto 30 mins by bus/train to my place of work. I have a school going kid so will be looking for a area which has some good schools. I'm looking for a 2 Bedroom apartment accomodation with rentals upto 400-450 Dollars/week.
> 
> Appreciate any information on the same.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

amaslam said:


> You can also consider Eastern suburbs, but going West will have better units for the price, while Eastern will have more popular areas, upmarket.


There are just a few buses from the eastern subs to Central, so it is really not a realistic option. Besides, reasonably priced apartments cannot be had for the requested pricerange, exceptions excluded.


----------



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Thanks for your suggestions. I have been looking at north shore (lane cove, chatswood, mosman etc) and find these good family places which will suit my requirements. Any advise on the same. I'm ok to extend my budget to 500 AUD/week, if I get a decent 2 BR apartment.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Chatswood has the most conveniences and has the train line. Lane Cove and Mosman are leafier and quieter. Really upto you and 500 does get you 2 BR in most places.



Vishy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions. I have been looking at north shore (lane cove, chatswood, mosman etc) and find these good family places which will suit my requirements. Any advise on the same. I'm ok to extend my budget to 500 AUD/week, if I get a decent 2 BR apartment.


----------



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Chatswood has the most conveniences and has the train line. Lane Cove and Mosman are leafier and quieter. Really upto you and 500 does get you 2 BR in most places.


Hi,

Thanks. Will have to look around and check when I reach there. I have 2 kids, 5 years and 6 months. I will need to look for accomodation near primary schools so that the elder kid can be dropped and picked from school. I dont intend to buy a car immediately.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Vishy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been looking at north shore (lane cove, chatswood, mosman etc) and find these good family places which will suit my requirements. Any advise on the same. I'm ok to extend my budget to 500 AUD/week, if I get a decent 2 BR apartment.


Since when have Chatswood and Mosman been good family suburbs? The whole Mosman, Cremorne, Neutral Bay area is mainly for flirting singles where putting a bunch of bananas in your supermarket trolley will get you certain attention, coz bananas have their meaning. Chatswood is one of the main CBDs with very heavy traffick. A lot of pollution and when trains break down which happens often then you're stuck.


----------



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

Johnfromoz said:


> Since when have Chatswood and Mosman been good family suburbs? The whole Mosman, Cremorne, Neutral Bay area is mainly for flirting singles where putting a bunch of bananas in your supermarket trolley will get you certain attention, coz bananas have their meaning. Chatswood is one of the main CBDs with very heavy traffick. A lot of pollution and when trains break down which happens often then you're stuck.


Hi,

Thanks for your inputs. I have never been to Australia so cant really speak from experience . What I have written is based on first hand experiences of a few acquaintances and the general feedback I got from researching the net. Could you offer your suggestions on what will be a good family suburb for an Asian couple with 2 kids to settle in Sydney ( with good primary schools) and help integrate with the Australian culture. Distance within 30 mins to Pyrmont is a criteria.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Vishy said:


> Hi,
> Could you offer your suggestions on what will be a good family suburb for an Asian couple with 2 kids to settle in Sydney ( with good primary schools) and help integrate with the Australian culture. Distance within 30 mins to Pyrmont is a criteria.


Well, Asia is a big place, so cannot really recommend one place for all Asians. In Cabramatta live Vietnamese, Chinese are all over the place, Marrickville is for poorer Vietnamese and Cambodians. What else would you like to know?


----------



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

Johnfromoz said:


> Well, Asia is a big place, so cannot really recommend one place for all Asians. In Cabramatta live Vietnamese, Chinese are all over the place, Marrickville is for poorer Vietnamese and Cambodians. What else would you like to know?


I'm from India. I'm looking at good family suburbs within 30 mins travelling time to Pyrmont.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would look at the train timetables at 131500.info and identify the suburbs within 30 mins commute.

I would suggest buses also but their timetables cannot be accurate as traffic often prevents any semblance of on-time running.

Once you have a list of suburbs take a look at realestate.com.au and identify what is in your price range for rental. 

Finally post the list here so we can give input on whether it is good or not as a family suburb. 



Vishy said:


> I'm from India. I'm looking at good family suburbs within 30 mins travelling time to Pyrmont.


----------

